# Fully Beratung... Ich komm nicht weiter... 🙈



## Easytschisi (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo! Ich hab die Foren schon wenig durchforstet, aber so richtig schlau wurde ich nicht... Durch meine Kids bin ich zum biken gekommen... Wir sind regelmäßig in den Parks wie Leogang, Schladming, wexl, Maribor... unterwegs... Ich mag es lieber flowig mit ein paar Sprüngen, die richtig anspruchsvollen downhill Lines lasse ich aus... Dennoch machen wir regelmäßig Kurse und steigern uns im Können... 
Ich bin 161 gross, hab derzeit aber Rahmengröße M bei meinem alten Specialized und fühl mich nicht unwohl damit... Ich schätze S würde dennoch besser passen... Gibt es Gleichgesinnte? Welche Bikes habt ihr? Wie viel Federweg würde reichen? Welche Bikes schlagt ihr vor? Mit welchem fühlt ihr euch wohl? Ich habe vor lauter viel Angebot keinen Überblick mehr... Ich danke euch!!


----------



## Mini24 (9. Mai 2022)

Wen ihr in bikeparks geht Leih dir dort mal ein Rad aus und fahre es Probe vl ist da schon das richtige dabei 

Ansonsten werden mehr als genug Vorschläge folgen 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

